
Steve Jobs says Gizmodo tried to extort Apple - jaybol
http://www.edibleapple.com/steve-jobs-discusses-the-lost-iphone-4g-gizmodo-tried-extort-apple/
======
anigbrowl
In passing, the (Palo Alto) Daily News, which does not put its content online
but is a legit newspaper, reports that Chen's computer gear has been
transferred to the FBI's computer forensics lab in Menlo Park:

[http://sfppc.blogspot.com/2010/06/gizmodo-editors-
computers-...](http://sfppc.blogspot.com/2010/06/gizmodo-editors-computers-
taken-to-fbi.html)

------
jboydyhacker
I love Steve Jobs but sometimes based on his statements he seems to take many
normal things as a personal attack. The Google comments also reminded me of
this. He seems deeply upset Google went into mobile. Google is in the
advertising business and that means they need a huge presence in mobile since
any numnuts can tell that's where the business is going. Google didn't go into
mobile to hurt Apple or Steve Jobs; they went in because that's where the
business was going. Google is not perfect, but in this case if an apology is
owed anywhere it's to Google.

~~~
gizmo
Anybody who's in business knows that business is highly personal. After you
spend too many hours and too much work on something you cannot help but care
about the final results. Take the edge off Job's personality and you'd get a
completely different person.

Given that Schmidt was on Apple's board of directors we can safely assume that
he did not tell Jobs his plans. If he had, he never would have served on
Apple's board. By joining Apple's board of directors Schmidt essentially
promised he wasn't going to invade Apple's territory. Then he decided to do so
anyway. So I think Jobs has every right to be upset with Google.

In my opinion Schmidt should never have posed as an ally and Jobs should never
have accepted Schmidt on the board in the first place.

------
commandar
The biggest thing I took away from his comments on the Gizmodo thing last
night is that Steve Jobs took the whole thing very personally.

~~~
czhiddy
Considering how Gizmodo basically stole the spotlight out of the new iPhone
announcement (the highlight of Steve's keynote) and wrote petulant "we have
your phone, you want it back?" emails to him, I'm not surprised how Jobs has a
vendetta against Gizmodo.

~~~
orangecat
_Considering how Gizmodo basically stole the spotlight out of the new iPhone
announcement_

I don't get this. The sum total of Gizmodo's reports were that there's a new
iPhone coming with a slightly different appearance. Well, duh. The actually
interesting and not utterly predictable details like the 960x640 resolution
were released by "legitimate" sources like John Gruber, but nobody seems to be
outraged about that.

------
whatwhatwhat
"And I thought deeply about this, and I ended up concluding that the worst
thing that could possibly happen as we get big and we get a little bit more
influence in the world is if we change our core values" -Jobs

As they get big?

~~~
andreyf
Apple is still 17% smaller than Exxon:
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=apple+market+cap,+exxon...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=apple+market+cap,+exxon+market+cap)

~~~
esers
Exxon is a special type of company.

It was one of the largest, most-profitable companies in the world 100 years
ago (then known as Standard Oil).

Exxon is still one of the largest and most-profitable companies in the world
today.

And, given that many of their existing oilfields will continue producing for
the next 100 years, Exxon is likely to still be one of the most-profitable and
largest companies in the world long after we are all gone.

The same is true of the oil industry. The oil industry was one of the largest
and most profitable industries in the world long before we were all born. It
is still one of the worlds largest and most profitable industries today. And
it will still be so long after we are all gone.

Interesting fact: many oilfields in the San Joaquin basin of Southern
California have been producing oil since the 1890's. Continuously.

It's hard to think of many industries where the risk-capital that you invest
today will still be paying dividends 100 years from now.

~~~
andreyf
I wasn't being serious. The subtext was precisly that it's a little surreal
that Apple is the second largest American company by market cap, and from the
graph I linked to before, well on their way to top a company like Exxon.

------
jrockway
Steve Jobs tortured my kittens. It's true because I say so!

